# Memories



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone else suffer from having the memories of their past relationship haunt them all the time? I'm going through the divorce, not my choice, and my memories haunt me ALL the time. It's like torment. I see our relationship everywhere I look, I see my wife, I see my kids. All the things we've done. I just can't turn them off.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I've got that. I'm ready to throw a remote at the TV when I see a picture perfect sitcom family. Yeah, dad's a dope...hahaha...yeah, mom know's he's a dope....hahaha...yeah, mom still loves him anyway...awwwwwww.

Really? Really? No. In reality, mom has no respect for the big dope and is sleeping around. It's like every image of idyllic family life is just a sham.


Yeah, I know this will pass..but not quickly, and not easily. Hang in there. From your posts today, you need a night out with the boys, or a night in with the kids. But, you need to cry it out and start to put your pieces back together.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Man all I do is cry, yell at god, rack my mind to try to rationalize the irrational. I guess I could understand it more if I was emotional void to her, things like that. The last three months when we were together, our sex life was never better. I'm just so lonely.


----------



## thurm09 (Feb 11, 2012)

Instead of yell at God try praying. Sometimes it helps to just tell him what you want. You need to get out with friends and do things that are healthy. Like running, it will release a lot of stress and help you sleep. I learned that the more I sat around and the more I thought of my wife. What ever you do, do not drink. Stay postive and work on yourself. I know it is easier said than done, but since you two will have to communicate for the kids any postive or negative changes she see will affect her. Get postive and start living again. Since my wife left I pray every night and it has helped. Stay postive and remember you can not control her, but you can control you.


----------

